# JLabel nachträglich verändern, bzw. ImageIcon ändern?



## Guest (10. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
und zwar stehe ich vor einem Problem. Ich habe ein JLabel mit einem ImageIcon... wenn etwas geklappt hat, soll das JLabel ein anderes Icon erhalten... Nur leider kann ich das irgendwie nicht im nachhinein ändern. 
Wenn ich alles auf ein JPanel packe, verzieht sich die ganze Leiste. Es wäre deshalb toll, wenn ich ohne Umwege halt das Icon vom JLabel ändern könnte... Kann mir da einer helfen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## DellCapone (10. Apr 2008)

Versuch mal folgendes

jLabelBild.setIcon(newIcon);


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2008)

Bist meine Rettung. Warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen? 
Dankeschön!


----------



## DellCapone (10. Apr 2008)

jeder fängt klein an. und gucke oft erstmal in die api rein, da findet man oft hilfe bei kleinen sachen


----------

